# not a bad start



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

276 half
missed my first shot at 60(2nd target), bobbled on a 65, dropped the 60 on the 80wu and destroyed the guy I was shooting with's arrow on a 40 that kicked me out


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

That's a great start! Good shooting!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shooting


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's a smoking half....even more so out the gates with the 1st half of the year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Very very nice. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Starting off with a birdie on the first hole is nice, but lets at least make par on the next half. :wink:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Since it matters now, how many X's?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

if i rember the "x" is for PRO's only


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

not sure I'll have to check my league card next week
thx guys


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'm figuring it's going to take around 100 x's to roll with JB at nationals. I had a 279/46X half for my first outing, and sadly that isn't going to cut it. No Darrington for me this year, so I guess it makes no difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep you would have to shoot a 558+ with over 100Xs to have a CHANCE....

That's just crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Basically that's what it's going to take. Trying to figure out why that rule was implemented. It is going to turn into a boat race. 

But, I bet we see more 560's now that the punishment of missing isn't so detrimental.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It was implemented as far as I can tell from listening and talking to Pros because they wanted a "chance" to be able to "hang in" or "catch up". 

I don't think it will matter...if someone shoots a 559 with 100Xs it's still gonna beat the person that shoots a 558 with 90Xs....just from watching most shoot and seeing scores...not many shoot close to the same number of Xs as the person they are trying to keep up with :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> It was implemented as far as I can tell from listening and talking to Pros because they wanted a "chance" to be able to "hang in" or "catch up".
> 
> I don't think it will matter...if someone shoots a 559 with 100Xs it's still gonna beat the person that shoots a 558 with 90Xs....just from watching most shoot and seeing scores...not many shoot close to the same number of Xs as the person they are trying to keep up with :wink:
> 
> ...


Exactly right. I'd rather leave it as a game of punishment for making a bad shot, rather than a game of reward. 

Shot a 278 43X last night. Add that to my 279 46X and I'll be competitive... for somewhere between about 10th and MAYBE 3rd. 

Either way, I'm going to shoot it and I'll have fun. I'll find a way to shoot 100x's.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

that's great shooting. Don't mean to thread-jack, (but it's kind of relevant) - how does one get from mid-to-high 260s, to mid to high 270s on a half. i.e. what is the thing (or things) that separates a 530 shooter from a 550 shooter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's simple....stop missing the dot. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

lots and lots of practice making perfect shots, never forcing shots, staying calm when things don't quite sit right and having dead nuts numbers is a start


and not missing the dot


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Tried to shoot a half round yesterday...after working on the muddy course for 4 hours. Mistake...need to get better marks but after 5 targets and about 25-30 arrows my release forearm started cramping up. Oh, well, more work to do on both sides. BTW, working a course and shooting a course are not inclusive...


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

RchurE said:


> :greenwithenvy:


Even greener with envy than RchurE is. LOL


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's simple....stop missing the dot. :wink:


aaahh - now why didn't I think of that?? :embara: lol.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

fanio said:


> that's great shooting. Don't mean to thread-jack, (but it's kind of relevant) - how does one get from mid-to-high 260s, to mid to high 270s on a half. i.e. what is the thing (or things) that separates a 530 shooter from a 550 shooter.


It is somewhat relative. I shot 28 round last year and shot the 1st 14(field) 259, and the second 14(hunter) 272.
I can shoot a round of 525 one day and a 542 the next, the difference. I'm a novice that can shine on occasion and stink on occasion. I try not to let either score rule my life.
When a good archer has a bad day they might put up a 55x 548. They have a hard time not beating themselves up over that. Or dropping 1 shy of a clean round. that is a great score, but deflating that they just missed.
2 different classes of shooters. 

I'm a shooter looking for a class.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

So true Vance, I'm with you. Is this an age thing? Last summer at Nationals I stunk up the place with the first two rounds, then came back two days later and shot a personal best 20+ points higher.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

fanio said:


> aaahh - now why didn't I think of that?? :embara: lol.


lol I'm glad someone has a sense of humor :wink: 

Really the key....and I'm guilty of this as well is not forcing iffy shots. I can shoot a half and post a round in the 265-272 range and go back and look at my targets....I plot ALL of my shots and usually 5-10 of them were dummy misses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JF from VA said:


> So true Vance, I'm with you. Is this an age thing? Last summer at Nationals I stunk up the place with the first two rounds, then came back two days later and shot a personal best 20+ points higher.


That's certainly part of it, but mostly I think, "fuzzy focus" :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's simple....stop missing the dot. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or the correct dot, or the correct pin, or the correct stake, 

whew this stuff is hard to be good at , even some of the time, but when it happens we're all ready to set up! :first: :cheer2:

then fall back,,, :third: :mmph:

a vicious cycle I think. :blah::evil::deadhorse


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

well, two more 276's today. x count last week was 39, today was 35 and 32. I tried a true spot lens today and I'm still not sure about it. going back to a dot next week


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> well, two more 276's today. x count last week was 39, today was 35 and 32. I tried a true spot lens today and I'm still not sure about it. going back to a dot next week


That's some good shooting congrats!!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

had a long lunch today and went out to try out my scope with a .019 green fiber. I've always shot a dot but wanted to try something a bit smaller as the permadot that I use completely covers the dot at 50, 30, 80. I thought I had pretty decent numbers on this sight, shot the 20, everything at the top of the dot. shot the 60 everything top of the dot, still clean though. took some clicks off my 35 setting and everything was top of the x. took the same off of my 45 and my first one was just tall, made an adjustment and put the rest in the x. so i said screw it and took off 15 clicks off of all my numbers. shot clean the rest of the way til the last target and I flinched on my second shot of the 55yder and put it just high. 278 with 37x's. I'm going to clean this dang thing yet if it kills me


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Good way to spend lunch. Nice shooting!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

263 today for first field half round in a year. Bow-legged shot a 267 for his first field shoot. Only shot half due to weather and time.

BTW, what do you do when the club finally gets around to surveying the land for a shotgun fall/safety zone and 3 of your targets are in the fall zone? Knew one was close but this is not good. Is was built outside the skeet range fall zone but not the newer 5-stand range... :mg:


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

wear a helmet...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

fanio said:


> wear a helmet...


LOL...helmet, no. Glasses, yes. Just a light lead rain, that's all. Would suck to get one in the eye.

Shot a 267 half yesterday. Gave up 4 easy points on short targets. Felt good but definitely need to get my practice arrow count up before shooting a full round.


----------

